# Two pigeons in Mumbai (India) need someone who can offer them some special care



## MumbaiPigeoner (Oct 20, 2020)

I feed wild pigeons in my balcony. I've two pigeons visiting who are having trouble surviving and need special care to be alive and well.

One of them has got his lower beak broken. It all happened after he got a lump of canker growth on the front of his beak. Then I saw a wound, cuts on his lower beak and in a few days his lower beak was gone. He needs handfeeding for now. I'm not knowledgeable enough to tell whether they will be able to start eating from a deep dish themselves or not in the future.

The other pigeon has got his beak crossed. Again, he too ended up having this issue after going through canker. He can eat from a feeder somehow though, and doesn't need handfeeding. But he's having a lot of trouble eating with other wild pigeons who barely let him eat without my constant intervention.

I'm not in the position or situation to keep them at my home and they may not last long when I've to travel to other cities. Please, if someone compassionate enough who loves pigeons can care for them, please feel free to reach out to me.


----------

